# Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*---When Sharon and I got back from our trip out west we joined a gym and also Hired a personal trainner---We found out we'er really out of shape, so decided to do something about it----WoW!!! never in my life did I think I'd hire someone to hurt me so---I've got to man-up--Sharon is kicking my a$$ in the gym*--*Talk about sore---The heck with spring Beaver Season---next year maybe----really we'er having a good time togather and the snow is starting to melt ---can't beat that Heh----SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So is this trainer mandated finger exercise?? Good for you Skip, so should we look for your pic on the front of muscle monthly in a speedo?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *---When Sharon and I got back from our trip out west we joined a gym and also Hired a personal trainner---We found out we'er really out of shape, so decided to do something about it----WoW!!! never in my life did I think I'd hire someone to hurt me so---I've got to man-up--Sharon is kicking my a$$ in the gym*--*Talk about sore---The heck with spring Beaver Season---next year maybe----really we'er having a good time togather and the snow is starting to melt ---can't beat that Heh----SB*


I just recently got back into the gym also. I was sick and tired of being tired and sick so I started working out with my brother. I have to say that it is weird to feel so good while hurting so bad. haha. I have made it past the most pain and now it is just dull pain and such. Hang in there you will starting seeing results in no time. Last thanksgiving I was 275 LBS and I started to eat better. When I started working out on March 2nd I was 260 LBS. As of today I am at 240 LBS. I have lost a total of 35 LBS and 20 LBS of that was from working out. My wife says that she can see a huge difference in me but I don't see it all like she does. I am wearing my size 40 pants today and they are all scrunched up under the belt. I can now fit into a size 36. I wake up and 3:30am to head to the gym Monday, Wednesday, and Fridays. it takes commitment but once you get past the hurting part it really is kind of addicting.

I am not saying all of this to hijack your thread but in hopes of showing support. Keep at it and you will see results like I have been. I hope that more of you overweight hunters will get in the gym or at least do more activity. Just think how much more time you can spend taking your kids hunting or heck taking yourself huntnig if you are healthy.

Later guys.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

And of course you guys jog down to the gym as a warm up.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks HS for the SUPPORT---at 64 I thought I was in fair shape--but that was all a dream---I retired early to grab the golden years but the gold is tarnished some hahaaa ---This will help us both{I hope} to do other interest---and stick around longer to watch our 13 grand kids and 1 great child with more to come grow--CC-- Hope to soon but need the truck to get back-hahhaaa as soon as the snow is gone and its going fast and warms up some we'll try our bikes--the new gym is only 2 miles away----- Have a great week-end Guys---skip*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done to both of you, I've got a little beer that could do with being burnt off! Stopping smoking last year has had something to do with it as well, boy do you eat a lot more when you stop!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Both you guys should be proud that you're looking at your health for others in your life too. I gave up smoking and started working out for my wife 2 1/2 years ago til back surgery knocked me down. I'm slowly coming back into the light. Kudos to both of you and good luck !! Tom


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Well done to both of you, I've got a little beer that could do with being burnt off! Stopping smoking last year has had something to do with it as well, boy do you eat a lot more when you stop!


I hear that one !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

aw come on guys.....when I stand on my head you know what....I am holding the world !

I am on the same page....more exercise....SB10, unless you are eatting them beaver...I would leave em too. no money in the hide.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I hear that one !


After a good breakfast and then lunch, I could eat a proper meal at 6 o'clock and then a pizza at 9 o'clock!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me too ! I have zero will power for good food.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You have to try this...fill a blender half full with mixed frozen fruits, blue berry's, black berry's, rasberry's, thimble berry's, and one kiwi whole. Fill to the top of the fruit with real grape juice ( not the fake stuff but real 100% juice ) blend it till it smooth...what an awsome treat most likely healthy too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I do that with different fruits, sometimes froxen sometimes fresh but I use apple juice.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No gin or vodka ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes...Gin or vodka work very well mixed in...but I tend to have this first thing in the morning mmmm.

But do add vodka durring the summer in the evening very very tastee....then I go to bed after a couple


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

For some people that would be fine first thing!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

For some...perhaps if on vacation...if I start the day with a drink...I tend to take a nap.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats to you guys! I am about to get serious about my own health again, too. I've abused this body for years, and now i gotta patch it up!

Put a little infrared sauna on order tonight. I figure if I can keep the injuries from my accident from acting up, I might be able to get back into lifting weights. Even if that day never comes, i'm just looking forward to feeling better. I am sick and tired, of being sick and tired!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have to agree Chris I too have abused my body for many years. After i quit smoking I gained a few to many pounds and the older I get the harder it seems to be to take it off. I don't think I will ever lift weights again, however a little (or a lot) of cardio might be in order.

I'd give you a heart on that post, but......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Don, do you find its all so getting yourself motivated into doing something? I seem to be able to find other things to do! I'm far from fat but just need to burn a pound or 3!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh absolutely. I start doing something healthy and then the next thing you know I hae some project or event to sidetrack me. I do take the dogs for their walk EVERY night. They know what time it is and start acting like knuckle heads when it gets time. There is no avoidance. They will have their walk even if it's only for a short one when it rains.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes I use to walk the dogs 4 times a day but now it's just Jade (terrier) they are not as long. I was meant to get out more on the bike but that hasn't happened!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*We had our 4th outing with the PT yesterday---man he worked us hard----Its fun --He sure knows how to motivate our dead a$$ hehee---felt good after the work-out But this morning was a different story---Get to suffer again thur-----







----we'er having a great time doing this togather--I can't belive the weight Sharon can lift---I don't plan on ever getting her mad at me after this--








------SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

After this?? You better mind your P's and Q's starting right now buddy.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Swampbuck, I thought I would check back and see how your progress is going with working out/getting in shape?

Here is a little update on me. I started working out on March 2nd and at that point in time I weighed in at 265 lbs. I am now down to 230 lbs almost 4 months later. I had a couple of weeks where the weight loss jus wasn't happening. I know that now I have seen areas like my arms stop losing size and start gaining size in muscle. I was also at a size 40 waist and now I am down to size 36. I haven't worn size 36 jeans in about 10 years so it was very rewarding to go shopping and find that I could fit in them nicely.

Anyways that is enough about myself. I am looking forward to an update on you. I hope that you have kept at it and have seen positive results.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HS Thanks-----We'er Still at it ------Weight loss has been slow for us ---I'm down to 38's and 230 lbs--but thats not good enought--we've been laxed the last few weeks and that can turn into months if we'er not careful--we need to pick it up to 3 times a week also---we'er both still hurting some but its getting better and were much stronger than when we started--------Good luck with your work outs-------sb*


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I can't fit into the 36 straight leg jeans. I wouldn't wear them anyways but I tried them on just to see and I felt like a Dixie Chick going to a Ho Down. I did find a suitable style in 36 that fit great though.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Does that mean no skinny jeans pics from either of you ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope so !

Congrats on the weight loss Helmet, Are we gonna have to down grade you to Headgear ? or hat ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad to hear both you guys have lost weight. Not an easy thing. Especially Skip and his awesome smoked whitefish !! Hard to stay away from that good stuff !!


----------

